# Silent install with custom settings for Microsoft Security Essentials



## adenm (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,

I'm talking about: mssefullinstall-x86fre-en-us-xp.exe, which is in essential a few msi's (mp_ambits.msi, msse.msi and some other files). 
I can do a silent install by using the switch /s /runwgacheck

I'd like to create a silent install with custom settings (Schedule Day/Time).

What is the best way to do that?

Regkey's: I find the custom regkey's (ScheduleDay.reg, ScheduleTime.reg) but I can't import them after the silent install (I think it's only possible by the system account?)
Can I use transformfiles?
Best regards,
adenm


----------

